# Ork Colors



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

everyone knows that red is the fastest, and that blue is the lucky-est.

but what do other colors mean? like yellow or brown or white or green or... you get the point


----------



## xClampy (Feb 6, 2010)

Yellow is to symbolise Gold, hence the Bad Moons are "Da Richest"

Goff use black as they believe the other colours are inappropriate to the Serious Warrior.

Snakebites wear leather, hence Brown. They arent as technologically advanced I believe as the other clans.

Blood Axes wear Camoflague, as they dont want to get shot at, believing it to be a waste.

Other than that matey I havent a clue. This is all found in the Codex.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Superstitious/Pious Orks believe that the colour blue brings the favour of Gork and/or Mork in battle. They also believe that the "Red wuns go fasta".


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

damn I thought there might be a big list somewhere, thanks for your help


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

xClampy said:


> Yellow is to symbolise Gold, hence the Bad Moons are "Da Richest"


I personnaly thought that Bad Moonz had yellow heraldry due to their genetically (or perhaps affected by environmental factors) fast growing and yellow-stained tusks. Thus with more of the Orkish currency, they then have more to spend upon the best equipment, or ''loot'' so are by far the richest Ork clan. Also am I correct in saying that Bad Moonz, on average spawn more of the ''Mek'' breed, or attract more creative Orks from other clans due to their larger stockpiles of scrap?

(Whimsical question, but still requiring an answer:laugh


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

your right about the Teeth, and I do know they have the most lootas, not sure about meks, but that would make sense


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> Superstitious/Pious Orks believe that the colour blue brings the favour of Gork and/or Mork in battle. They also believe that the "Red wuns go fasta".


Man these Orks must pee themselves in delight when they meet the Ultramarines. 

"WOT! Deys all blue? Deys gotta be da luckiest bunch o humies goin!"
"Well not dat lucky."
"Why not?"
"Coz deys fightin us an we's gona clobber em and take der lucky bitz!"
"Oh yeh good point...WWWAAAAGGGHHH!"

I can imagine speed freaks having similar reaction when meetint the Blood Angels.

"WOT! DEY'S ALL FASTER!... Oh well....WWWAAAGGGHHHH!!!"


----------



## Narkov92 (May 7, 2011)

Orkz also beleive that pink is the stelthyest color out of all of them. Think about it. When was the last time you saw a pink ork?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Da Joka said:


> everyone knows that red is the fastest, and that blue is the lucky-est.
> 
> but what do other colors mean? like yellow or brown or white or green or... you get the point


The colours themselves dont do anything to help the orks. Its only because of orks themselves generate a huge psychic field that affects everything they do. If they believe a weapon will work, no matter how badly built, it will work. If they believe "Da Red Onez Go Fasta!" then their innate psychic field makes them go faster, like for the richest ones im going to guess its they psychic field which makes their teeth regrow quicker then others.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Narkov92 said:


> Orkz also beleive that pink is the stelthyest color out of all of them. Think about it. When was the last time you saw a pink ork?


Dude, you necro`d a thread over a year old to say that? :nono:

Only revive a dead thread if you have something _worthwhile_ to contribute. This thread was resolved after a couple of posts.


----------

